# continued nautical adventures of Cap'n Mama and First Mate Pudden



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I will plead Pudden's case...
_"First Mate Pudden was only testing the water depth so the ship would not be run aground and thus actually saving Capt Mama from court martial at the loss of her ship.
First Mate Pudden, should be rewarded with a good belly rub for her actions"_

Great Video!
You go girl!
Karen


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photos and videos. Mad particularly liked the first video, and I have the nose prints on my computer to prove it!

Perhaps Pudden thought the First Mate"s duties also included to get dinner for the Captain?

I love Pudden stories and photos!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of a good looking girl.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

pudden has such a fabulous, unparalleled playground! beautiful pictures and hilarious videos!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I hear a mutiny may be afoot.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great story of Pudden's adventures in Alaska. It sure looks like she is enjoying her new ship.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Pudden was saving Mom from the wild natives. So she should be awarded for her bravery. Great videos and pictures.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The Pudden was just going out as the advanced greeting party - no harm, no foul - lol.
Pudden - your are living the life of many dog's dreams.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

My girls would consider swimming to shore a TREAT!

Is Chena Lakes over near North Pole? 

A very dear friend of mine has been a long time resident in the Fairbanks area (currently in the Goldstream Valley) and is pretty active in the "Republic of Ester" as well. I may end up there in the not too distant future, although Anchorage is more likely.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahh Pudden, what a good girl you are. Methinks the captain is smitten with her new motor. Great pics and vid!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this first time - always on the lookout for Pudden Adventures.

I'm sure that your first mate was just checking the water temperature for you


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I remember seeing this the first time! Not sure why I didn't post, but I love it! Looks like Pudden regretted her actions soon after deciding to abandon ship...

So jealous. Ranger would love to visit the Pudden and her Mama...but I keep telling him he'd need to toughen up first. A dog who has to do a 3 legged poop because the temps are -30 and his paws are cold might not fare so well in Alaska!


----------

